

Show HN: My iOS App, YouTunes Live, lets you stream any audio from YouTube - speedyapoc
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id519596476

======
freeslave
I'm not a lawyer, but I think that just using the audio from youtube videos is
a violation of the youtube api terms.

You can read their terms here: <https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms>

Specifically they say it is prohibited to "separate, isolate, or modify the
audio or video components of any YouTube audiovisual content made available
through the YouTube API;"

and it is prohibited to

"promote separately the audio or video components of any YouTube audiovisual
content made available through the YouTube API;"

Like I said, I'm not a lawyer so my interpretation could be wrong.

I think in a nutshell they want you displaying the video because they have
their own ads in the videos, and just streaming the audio cuts into their
revenue.

Hate to be a wet blanket but I recently built a service using the YouTube API
(<http://chartbrain.com>) and so the terms were fairly fresh in my mind.

I think other services that used only the audio from YouTube have run into
trouble - songza comes to mind, they were one of the first sites to do it.
<http://www.wired.com/listening_post/2007/11/songza-turns-yo/>

~~~
swayfm
I didn't realize that Songza used to do that, or that they'd pivoted their
product as much as they have. Their current stuff is pretty great.

And yes, this is a perfect example of the types of use of the YouTube API that
are specifically disallowed by their terms. They very much do not like when
apps do this.

------
binarysolo
Looks awesome -- downloaded. :)

PS -- I didn't realize you can fetch only the sound part of the youtube file
without downloading the video... is that an accurate assumption?

~~~
speedyapoc
It is purely for streaming the audio of the video. You can even background the
audio when the device is locked or when the application is not in the
foreground.

~~~
darkf
I think he's asking if it only downloads the audio, or both the audio and
video and strips the audio. I'd like to know too.

~~~
speedyapoc
Oops, my bad, I guess I read that wrong. It downloads the audio and video
content, so each streamed video comes to around 40mb.

------
koeselitz
Neat app - I love the functionality and the smooth design, and the fact that
it seems really intuitive.

~~~
speedyapoc
It was one of the goals to be extremely intuitive and easy to use, so I'm glad
that that planning paid off. Some tips for lesser known features, swipe to the
left on an item to remove it from your Library or playlist. Also, tap and hold
on an item in your Library or playlist to see its metadata and information.

------
GoofyGewber
Good idea, great app.

